# Quetetaro and the weather now?



## SwirlyGirl (Jan 27, 2012)

I leave in the morning to come to Quetetaro for a house hunting trip, was wondering if it is warm there now or do I need to bring a coat? I live in Michigan, the weather here is unusually warm and it feels more like Spring. 

Also, I read here to carry a cell phone but to guard it. What does that mean exactly? I walk around with my iphone in the outside pocket of my purse here all the time, if anyone wanted to lift it from me it would be pretty easy. Should I be more aware in Mexico, or much more aware...as in keeping it out of sight at all times?

One more thing, I workout at a fitness center here called Fitness 19 because it's only $19 a month. I also have a personal trainer there as well. Are there places to find a fitness club with trainers in Quetetaro? If you know of a good one please post it here for me. 

Thanks to everyone for all of your help.
Edie/Swirlygirl


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

It will get down to the low 40ºF's at night, and upper 60s - low 70º F in the afternoons. There may be rain showers too. Bring a lined windbreaker and you should be fine, and packed light.

Just protect your things as you would in any city, and keep an eye on your stuff unless you want to run the risk of losing it. 

Gyms are everywhere.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Then, there are the notorious 'mustard bandits' always on the lookout for 'newbies'.
"Excuse me, but a bird has soiled you. Let me help you wash it off. I happen to have a paper towel and my friend will also help (jostle, jostle), but we should go to the 'sanitarios' for water, etc." ...... Later: whatever happened to the contents of your purse, backpack and wallet? They're still zipped and don't look any different. What! No passport, visa, money, cell phone?
Yes, you will be new. Paris, Buenas Aires ..... anywhere.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Actually Queretaro is the only place that we have run into the mustard bandits(actually looks like bird poop). It was on a walking block between Plaza de Armas and the monastery where Maximilian was held. Unfortunately for them, my friend & I gave contents of our pockets to our wives that waited outside while we were shown where we could clean up. They must have been disappointed but didn't show it.
10 day weather forecast is a little cooler than normal. 40's and 60's with pretty heavy chances of rain versus normal February of 50's/70's and sun. There are a few sunny days. There is a weather station in Queretaro that you can google for specific days. Layering and good walking shoes really a must.
Think key decision for you will be centro or some of the higher expat ratio suburbs such as Jurica & Juruquilla. Also some really nice, but I expect more expensive developments on the ridge overlooking Queretaro off the Road of the "Arcos".
You didn't say if you have children or where your husband will be working and these have major effects. I happen to think that centro with all the galleries and plazas is wonderful, especially if you are into art and want to really experience Queretaro but could be a tougher commute and with kids, the school will have a major influence.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

Bring an umbrella, we've had thunderstorms for the last several days, and are in the middle of another right now. Sometimes the conditions hang around for a while, and an umbrella is a Godsend.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We're about 45 min away and just had our annual hail storm. Got up to pea size or a little larger and everything turned white for about 15 min. I think forecast is for possibility of rain for about 7 of the next 10 days. Normally Queretaro has somewhat higher chance of rain than we do so umbrella is a good option.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The 'cabañelas are here; rain, thunder, lightning. It happens a few days in late Jan-early Feb.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes, we usually get one good rain late January/early February but this year we've had about a week off/on with another week or so projected. Great for the plants and animals, especially after last year where near serious drought conditions.


----------



## SwirlyGirl (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm freezing! I have two blankets and can't sleep because it's too cold for me. Why is there no heat?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

SwirlyGirl said:


> I'm freezing! I have two blankets and can't sleep because it's too cold for me. Why is there no heat?


You will get acustomed to the cold nights with no heater. Your body adjusts to high heat or cold after about 2 or 3 days after arriving from someplace different. You will notice the shade outside during the day is cooler than most places as the sun feels warmer at 6000 ft. above sea level. I make a habit of walking in the sun in the winter and cross streets a lot and really enjoy walking outdoors early in the mornings.


----------



## SwirlyGirl (Jan 27, 2012)

I didn't sleep last night because my bones were cold. I just can't seem to get warm here?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You need a big puffy quilt, plus a couple of blankets, for the short winter. Hey, we even wear socks with out sandals this time of year.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I think that I said before you left Michigan that we were having an unusual cold snap. Actually when I ask my Mexican friends, they just respond "la clima es loco". Hopefully your hotel has gas logs to warm up the place. Also if not in the room, they do have extra comforters that should help.


----------



## BK79 (Jul 27, 2011)

You should be able to go to any major retailer ( Walmart, Liverpool, Sears, etc) and buy a small electric heater. Turn it on 20 minutes before you go to bed and your room should get decently warm. I am surprised with how chilly it has been lately, but its way better than minus 20C like in Canada.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

BK79 said:


> You should be able to go to any major retailer ( Walmart, Liverpool, Sears, etc) and buy a small electric heater. Turn it on 20 minutes before you go to bed and your room should get decently warm. I am surprised with how chilly it has been lately, but its way better than minus 20C like in Canada.


A couple of winters ago I bought a tiny space heater (for my tiny apartment) at Superama, and lately it's become my best friend! In past years, it didn't make my electricity bill to go up an inordinate amount, though I must admit I haven't seen the bill yet for the past couple of months!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

SwirlyGirl, not sure what your visit is but the latest forecast is warming trend with most days in the 70's starting tomorrow, Saturday. Unfortunately mixed sun/clouds with chance of rain most days.


----------

